# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  چند سوال در مورد دانشگاه داروسازی شیراز

## train

سلام دوستان ببخشید چند تا سوال در مورد رشته داروسازی شیراز داشتم.
1) محل برگزاری کلاس هاش کجاست ؟ (محل دانشگاه )
2) محل خوابگاهش کجاست ؟
3)وضعیت خوابگاهش در چه وضع هستش ؟ (امکانات و بهداشت و سالن بدن سازی و.....)
4) آیا دانشجو رشته داروسازی کلاس هاش توی این دانشگاه زیر هم هست ؟ چون موقع قبولی میزنند داروسازی دانشگاه علوم پزشکی

----------


## the END

سلام
مکان :تا جایی که اطلاع دارم دانشکده داروسازی خارج از مرکز شهر هست.
کلاس ها :هر درسی که میخواید پاس کنید بستگی داره مربوط به کدوم دانشکده بشه.یعنی کلاس های مربوط به رشته خودتون توی دانشکده داروسازی و مثلا درس اندیشه اسلامی توی دانشکده الهیات هست...سرویس مخصوص واسه رفتن بین دانشکده ها وجود داره...
خوابگاه : خوابگاه بچه های رشته های علوم پزشکی اسمش دستغیب هست...وضعیت خوابگاه رو هم باید ببینید...ولی بهترین خوابگاه واسه بچه های علوم پزشکیه...در کل به غیر اندازه اتاق ها بقیه موارد نرماله...که البته همه جا همینجوره!!!

----------

